

Ask HN: Which javascript book is a must read? - gerbera

Which javascript book do you guys recommend as a must read, for an upcoming javascript developer?
======
msluyter
People often recommend Douglas Crockford's "Javascript, the Good Parts" and
"Eloquent Javascript," by Marijn Haverbeke. The source code of interesting
libraries like jQuery can be very illuminating as well.

~~~
iKnowKungFoo
^^^^ Ditto.

------
scorpioxy
I recommend "Javascript: The Definitive Guide". It's not a "fun" read, but it
will tell you almost everything you need to know. From javascript the language
to the DOM and the different browser behaviour.

It also includes a reference section that is indispensable. I recommend
getting it as an ebook though because you're going to be using the reference
section a lot.

------
euroclydon
Here are some interesting web pages I've bookmarked on JS:

<http://www.bolinfest.com/javascript/inheritance.php>

[http://fuelyourcoding.com/jquery-events-stop-misusing-
return...](http://fuelyourcoding.com/jquery-events-stop-misusing-return-
false/)

If you start reading them, and spider out and read more whenever you encounter
something you don't understand, you'll learn a lot.

------
diminium
Do you need a book? If not, then <http://developer.yahoo.com/yui/theater/>
Anything by Douglas Crockford is especially useful.

Warning: Douglas is only one man and he is very opinionated about some stuff
but he is also smart. So, take the good and leave the bad. Or sometimes, you
have to take the bad because everyone else in the world forces you to.

------
vahidR
I've read "Murach's JavaScript and DOM Scripting" and I really liked it. It
makes a solid foundation ... <http://www.murach.com/books/mdom/index.htm>

